# Triton Routers for Router Tables



## Bobinalong (Jul 8, 2009)

I am new to this forum and stumbled upon it while looking for additional information regarding the use of a Triton router in a router table. It is my belief that when used it will allow me to change router bits and adjust bit heighth from above the table. Is this true? And to what degree is the ease of use. I am trying to avoid the additional cost of one of those expensive above table router lifters. Thanks...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Many,Many of the new routers come with the lift build in, plus if you have a off set wrench you can change out any bit from the top side.. 

Off-Set Router Bit Wrench

Router Accessories

==========




Bobinalong said:


> I am new to this forum and stumbled upon it while looking for additional information regarding the use of a Triton router in a router table. It is my belief that when used it will allow me to change router bits and adjust bit heighth from above the table. Is this true? And to what degree is the ease of use. I am trying to avoid the additional cost of one of those expensive above table router lifters. Thanks...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Bob,

the advice BobJ gave you is like gold in the bank, you can count on it. 

my question is have you already bought the triton router? if not, you may want to ask for advice for a good router?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bob and welcome to the router forum,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bobinalong said:


> I am new to this forum and stumbled upon it while looking for additional information regarding the use of a Triton router in a router table. It is my belief that when used it will allow me to change router bits and adjust bit heighth from above the table. Is this true? And to what degree is the ease of use. I am trying to avoid the additional cost of one of those expensive above table router lifters. Thanks...


Hi Bob and welcome to the forum.

It would help if you added your location so that we may be better able to answer your question.

If you have the smaller of the 2 Triton routers, this can be adjusted and bit changed from above the table. It has a kit that allows a handle to go through the table for height adjustment and you move the bit above the table to change bits - no off-set wrench required.- this can be done on any table - it does not have to be a Triton table - no additional lifts required.

The larger router moves the bit above the table to change bits - no off-set wrench required. However you have to reach under the table to adjust the height and switch on/off.

I have the larger router in my table and I am very happy with it.

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

One more note about the Triton router, it's the only one that I know about that comes with a off set wrench by default ..you can fix that funky switch if you want to use the router in the router table..

=======


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Bob. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Bob and welcome to the forum.
> 
> If you have the smaller of the 2 Triton routers, this can be adjusted and bit changed from above the table. It has a kit that allows a handle to go through the table for height adjustment and you move the bit above the table to change bits - no off-set wrench required.- this can be done on any table - it does not have to be a Triton table - no additional lifts required.
> 
> ...


Hi James

I've got an opportunity to pick up a new big one for UKP121 but I'm just wondering about the smaller one, because of the above table height adjustment. Is it worth opting for the reduced power for the adjustment benefit? I'd be using it in the Triton table and I might want it for raised panel and crown moulding cutters where the extra power could be useful, though maybe not essential if I took more cuts.

Any observations from a user, please?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I really don't think that we should be telling members how to overcome built-in safety devices. It's fine for individuals to do whatever they feel safe with, but not post such things on a forum where safety is considered so important.

Are we still friends?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

" Are we still friends? "

ALWAYS MATE 


But are you now going to take off the tape ( Velcro ) on your table saw motor switch ? or tell others not to do it this way  " how to overcome built-in safety devices"


Ping/Pong


======
====



harrysin said:


> Bj, I really don't think that we should be telling members how to overcome built-in safety devices. It's fine for individuals to do whatever they feel safe with, but not post such things on a forum where safety is considered so important.
> 
> Are we still friends?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Drat! I thought you two were the most likely to know ! I've only got 14 hours to make my mind up ! The big one is on a Buy it now.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob,

This is a bit of a tangent but for safety in a table I recommend installing a remote on-off switch such as Details for Safety Power Tool Switch - Rockler Woodworking Tools. It's convenient and, if something goes wrong you don't have to reach under the t able to turn off the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JIm

I don't care for that type but thanks 
I use a remote switch on the outside of the cabinet and some times a dead man if I'm making long runs  out of all the routers I have I dislike the Triton the most of all 


=======



BigJimAK said:


> Bob,
> 
> This is a bit of a tangent but for safety in a table I recommend installing a remote on-off switch such as Details for Safety Power Tool Switch - Rockler Woodworking Tools. It's convenient and, if something goes wrong you don't have to reach under the t able to turn off the router.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> " Are we still friends? "
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"out of all the routers I have I dislike the Triton the most of all"

If you're referring to using the Triton hand held for plunging, then I'm with you 100%, but for permanent table mounting they are superb and I don't mind you telling everyone that Harry said so!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BigJimAK said:


> Bob,
> 
> This is a bit of a tangent but for safety in a table I recommend installing a remote on-off switch such as Details for Safety Power Tool Switch - Rockler Woodworking Tools. It's convenient and, if something goes wrong you don't have to reach under the t able to turn off the router.


I couldn't agree more Jim and here is the proof!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I took the plunge and bought the big one. Following comments in another thread about using a sleeve for 1/4" a while back, it seemed a goer and I'd been waiting for a cheap one to come up. The little one sounded better for above the table raising, but another comment concerning the worm stripping made me wonder if it was quite such a good idea. In the end, the extra power and other possibilities for raising meant I decided to go for the bigger one.

Only time will tell.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

That's great how about a link to the ebay item .. so we can see what you got. 

============



istracpsboss said:


> I took the plunge and bought the big one. Following comments in another thread about using a sleeve for 1/4" a while back, it seemed a goer and I'd been waiting for a cheap one to come up. The little one sounded better for above the table raising, but another comment concerning the worm stripping made me wonder if it was quite such a good idea. In the end, the extra power and other possibilities for raising meant I decided to go for the bigger one.
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> That's great how about a link to the ebay item .. so we can see what you got.
> 
> ============


Triton Router - Brand New In Box TRA001/TRB001 on eBay (end time 12-Jul-09 06:29:37 BST)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Peter for the feed back 

*UK£ 131.00 = 210.9493 U.S. dollars*



===========


istracpsboss said:


> Triton Router - Brand New In Box TRA001/TRB001 on eBay (end time 12-Jul-09 06:29:37 BST)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi James
> 
> I've got an opportunity to pick up a new big one for UKP121 but I'm just wondering about the smaller one, because of the above table height adjustment. Is it worth opting for the reduced power for the adjustment benefit? I'd be using it in the Triton table and I might want it for raised panel and crown moulding cutters where the extra power could be useful, though maybe not essential if I took more cuts.
> 
> ...


Peter,

Sorry for not getting back to you in time to answer your question.
Due to work commitments my on line time is not as plentiful as it should be.

I think you will be happy with your choice.

James


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: Since Triton is basically out of business does that mean that parts may not be available in the future? I like the Triton router, but am concerned that it may not be supported in the future. What to y'all know about this?

Dirk


----------

